

Amazon: At the publisher's request, title is being sold without DRM applied - skennedy
http://www.amazon.com/Gate-Thief-Mither-Mages-ebook/dp/B00AEC9JGA

======
rachelbythebay
This isn't anything special that Amazon did, since it's just a radio button in
the KDP 'edit book' page. I set it to disabled for my book, but didn't crow
about it in the description. Maybe I should?

~~~
mikecane
>>>but didn't crow about it in the description. Maybe I should?

Yes. You should. It's an important selling point.

------
mikecane
It's a TOR book. The no-DRM line was added by the publisher itself in the
publisher-written Description.

